# Sort out your mail server



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Many thanks for the Jetseal 109.

I guess your 'system' is trying to send me an email to say it has been dispatched but the message comes from [email protected] and server.2tall.co.uk has no DNS entry. Many email servers (inc mine) will reject it.


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks - will put to the techies and advise.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

pssst - I am already on it


----------

